# Behaviour advice please ! disabled collie owner



## stephwiggy

I am wondering if you could help and advice please. 

Maggie is our 3 year old collie who came to us as a recue dog almost 18 months ago, she is an amazing dog in many ways - 

I am disabled and she assists me in that she knows when i am getting ill and let me know before i even know - she even knew i was having a miscarriage 24 hours before it happened and after it did happen she did not leave my side. also when i have falls she doesn't leave my side until i can get up etc

But due to my disability i have mobility problems and balance issues, which seem to be getting worse over time, i walk with crutches at the moment but am begin to rely on my wheelchair more. 

back to Maggie, as i mentioned she is very good in many ways including be a play mate for my son. 

But i do not believe she was socialised as a puppy and she lacks social skills with other dogs she tends to make a lot of noise almost like singing and pulls on the lead, i can get her to sit but by no means settle. and if she is on the lead and comes face to face with another dog she becomes very over excited and the other dog tend to get rather annoyed with her !! With my disability i am finding this very hard going. Additionally when greeting people into my house (i have physio's and other medical staff at times) she tends to want alto of attention and takes a while to settle which can be quite difficult to deal with. 

i attempted to go to training classes with her but we were turned away as we would not be able to fully participate ?!?!

I am looking for any help and advice that you may be able to offer us as i want Maggie to continue to have good long walks with me especially as my husband is in the military and is due to be going away for 4 months next year. 

Thanks for reading


----------



## Guest

Try to find someone in your local area that you can walk with several times a week, preferably with a calm friendly dog that she can socialize with and gain confidence from.
Baby gates are very useful in the house


----------



## stephwiggy

rona said:


> Try to find someone in your local area that you can walk with several times a week, preferably with a calm friendly dog that she can socialize with and gain confidence from.
> Baby gates are very useful in the house


Yes we use baby gates but they are not very wheelchair friendly if you know what i mean ?


----------



## Guest

stephwiggy said:


> Yes we use baby gates but they are not very wheelchair friendly if you know what i mean ?


Yes, they do restrict the width of the doorway


----------



## PoisonGirl

I have the travel baby gate, with soft mesh in the middle.
It's presure fitted, and when you lift the handle to go through you just pop the whole gate off its very easy to use.

x


----------



## lemmsy

hello-
all of the mad/excitable behaviour sounds like could well be due to pent up energy. 
When you walk with her does she go offlead at all?
Does she pull on the lead or does she walk nicely beside you?
What is she fed on?
How much exercise does she get roughly per day?

Whereabouts are you based? Reason I ask is someone may be able to recommend a decent behaviourist who will do a home visit and will come and give you some help r.e. training and socialisation with other dogs. 
I think it was pretty bad form of the other trainer to turn you away without even offering home visits etc...

I would also definately consider hiring a dog walker for her, someone who would be able to take her out once or twice a week with their own calm dogs and to help socialise her with them.

I think another thing to consider is giving her some mental stimulation. Clicker training would also be a fantastic way of teaching her the basics. I think clicker training nice little tricks would be an excellent way of getting her to use that clever collie brain of hers too. You could also teach her to do some helpful stuff for you. I taught my collie to shut doors and drawers for me for instance. Also you could teach her to fetch stuff on command for you, press the remote on the TV, put things in bins/baskets for you. Collies love working for you, so I expect she'd really enjoy this. 
There is a really good book you can buy called Dog Tricks by Mary Ray which gives you step to step guides to teaching loads of tricks and basic obedience as well as an introductary section at the beginning for those new to clicker training:
Dog Tricks: Fun and Games for Your Clever Canine: Amazon.co.uk: Mary Ray, Justine Harding: Books

Have you heard of clicker training before?

Here's an explanation of it that I wrote in another post, a while back:



lemmsy said:


> hello- clicker training is suuuuuuppppppeeeeerrrrr positive!
> 
> Have you clicker trained before?
> 
> I'll try to give you a brief outline.
> 
> Ok so basically. It is very much like standard positive reinforcement when you give your dog a treat for good behaviour but with clicker training you introduce a "marker" (the clicker) to mark the behaviour that you are teaching. You do this using a clicker- which looks like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So for instance if I were training a dog to walk with a slack lead- I would walk down the road with a treat bag full of sausage or simular high value treats and my clicker. As soon as the lead went slack even for a second I would click and treat the dog, repeating and repeating this. Soon the dog gets the message that when the lead is slack they get a treat and so they re-offer the behaviour. Once you've got your dog with a slack lea you can then move it into having the dog on your left side in a close heel. Again you only click and treat when the dog is in the correct positive and repetition of this soon means that the dog learns to walk to heel.
> 
> I don't know if I've explained that well- so here is an article that explains the idea of clicker training:
> What Is Clicker Training? | Karen Pryor Clickertraining
> 
> Here is a video that also explains the basics:
> 
> YouTube - An Introduction to Clicker Training
> 
> and a video with some stuff that can be taught by clicker training- although tbh the sky's the limit:
> YouTube - Dog Clicker Training Demo
> 
> and a video on clicker training to heel:
> YouTube - Clicker training a heel with a 10 week old American Bulldog
> 
> I clicker trained my border collie since I got him and have nothing but good things to say about it and we now apply it to agility and obedience training
> 
> Best of luck and shout if you need help


Hope this helps


----------



## stephwiggy

When you walk with her does she go offlead at all? Not currently as she is not 100% predictable with other dogs - altho we do spend alto of tim ein garden which is like 110 mtrs square 
Does she pull on the lead or does she walk nicely beside you?She pulls not herendously but yes she pulls
What is she fed on? she is on 50% bakers and 50% better by nature 
How much exercise does she get roughly per day? she gets 20 mins plus a 40 min every day and twice a week gets a 6-12 mile run with hubby

Whereabouts are you based? i am currenly near watford but we are shortly moving to wittering whcih is near peterbourough

I think it was pretty bad form of the other trainer to turn you away without even offering home visits etc... yes she was awefull and knocked my confidence no end

I would also definately consider hiring a dog walker for her, someone who would be able to take her out once or twice a week with their own calm dogs and to help socialise her with them. i will definatlty look at that 

I think another thing to consider is giving her some mental stimulation. 
she already assists me in some was ie when i have falls and also she notifies me when i have injurys and infections before i know - but extending that would be fab 

Have you heard of clicker training before?yes but i havent fully investigated i will lokk into further

Here's an explanation of it that I wrote in another post, a while back:

Hope this helps [/QUOTE]


----------



## leashedForLife

re OP 


hey, steph! :--) 

as lemmsy said, clicker-training is wonderful for engaging the brains of smart dogs - 
and LEVELS training is a good, goof-proof way to train on ones own, if there is no good nearby hands-on help! :thumbup1: 

re her lack of dog social-skills, Control Unleashed and Click to Calm are 2 books that deal with desensitization + counter-conditioning via very specific re-training. 

a dog-walker who would get her out with other NONreactive dogs would be good - but many dog-walkers just pick up whichever dogs are going for a ramble, and the Wrong Dog in the mix could make Ur dog that much worse. 

so ask the dog-walker very specifically if the dogs will be sure to be compatible, not random!  

just getting her some brain + body exercise can help - did U see my thread on Rainy-Day training? 
there is a link that has all sorts of limited PHYSICAL activity training, that gets her head working... 

B-Mod is not impossible for dog-savvy pet-owners, but it does require that U be able to read the dogs level of arousal, any worry, growing aggro, etc, while it is still *small!*, and keep them === under their threshold=== for actual reactivity, thru-out the session... 
this is a challenge, are U capable of reading the dog that well? 

if not, i would enlist a good pos-R trainer who works with reactivity, or a qualified behaviorist - they are an enormous help, and it may not take weeks on end; if they can get U set up with a training protocol, U may be able to do the hands-on training Urself. they write the plan... U implement it. 

TETHERS can be very helpful in the house, without blocking doorways; 
they can be set in place, or portable. (portable tethers need a door if they are the 2 x 4 lumber type; or they go on banisters, heavy immovable furniture, etc). 

umbilical cording can also work wonders! 
cheers, 
--- terry


----------



## lemmsy

Hi again stephwiggy and thanks for your responce 



stephwiggy said:


> When you walk with her does she go offlead at all? Not currently as she is not 100% predictable with other dogs - altho we do spend alto of tim ein garden which is like 110 mtrs square





> She pulls not herendously but yes she pulls[/COLOR]


I think what you are doing is very sensible. I'd definately carry on keeping her on the lead until you have seen a behaviourist/ trainer who can give you some pointers r.e. socialising with other dogs and teaching a recall. However what you could do is keep her on a harness and long line or a double ended lead so that when you are walking in say a field, she can have a bit more free rein. You can then practice recalling her (usually using a separate command like "come" is better than her name) and rewarding her with treats or toys when she comes up to you 
What is she currently walked on? A collar and lead. I think maybe something like a halti harness or a mekuti balance harness might be good because you could then use the double ended lead with it and when you wanted to give her more rein, just clip one end of the lead onto the clip behind the shoulder. 
Just a suggestion- but I've heard lots of great reviews of the mekuti balance from people and the halti.

A few links for you:

-This is the long line (I think you can get this at most pet shops including pets at home- it is very long, so can be a bit of a fiddle, in which case a double ended lead might be easier and more preferable. It's best to have a dog that is on a long line on a harness so that when they hit the end of the line they don't put strain on their neck 
Long Line - train your dog with confidence
Picture:









- The Mekuti Harness- to be used with a double ended lead. Benefits stated by the website:
Prevent pulling on the lead 
Reduce anxious on lead behaviour (might help with keeping her calm around other dogs)
Improve control - speed and direction (might help you if she is pulling lots)
Improve balance, thus reducing stress on joints

Mekuti Balance Harness - stop your dog pulling on the lead - 30 day money back guarantee.

Pictures below:

As you can see it works in a simular way to the halti- with a D-ring at the front of the dog's chest and one at the shoulder. It's been developed by two renowned positive reinforcement based trainers. This is what they had to say about solving the issue of pulling on the lead and the harness:



> Pulling on the lead.
> This is very common problem, & one that can easily be rectified with a little patience and the right technique / equipment for your dog. I hear of many "obedience" trained dogs that walk to heel beautifully at training, but as soon as they are outside or you don't have treats in your pocket they're off! Most dogs pull because you follow. It doesn't mean that they enjoy it - bulging eyes, choking, neck pain, yelling owner - what's to enjoy? It's just habit, so we need to find a gentle way to change the habit.
> 
> Look at a double-ended lead. This uses a simple technique that suits many dogs.
> The Mekuti Balance Harness is a patent pending design that enables you to ask your dog to balance without relying on you. It comes in 5 fully-adjustable sizes to ensure a comfortable fit & feedback is very positive.


 Mekuti Products - Problem Solving

Road walking with the mekuti-










You can see how the double ended lead is attached to the d-ring at the chest and shoulder in this pic-









then as I suggested earlier one end of the double ended lead that attaches to the d-ring at the chest can be unclipped allowing the dog more free rein if you are training recall etc... 










-There is also the halti harness which works on a simular idea

Halti Dog Harness - Stops Dogs Pulling Kindly

Oh and just to add, obviously any such forms of training equipment will not solve problems miraculously but they can certainly lessen the dog's ability or indeed need to pull and help them to improve. To totally solve issues such as pulling on the lead, you need to couple a training harness/headcollar/collar with good positive reinforcement heelwork training 



> What is she fed on? she is on 50% bakers and 50% better by nature


Sounds like diet could definately be a contributing factor to the over the top behaviour from her. Bakers is not a particularly good food tbh. My friend rescued a collie who came to her on (Bonkers ) Bakers Complete and he was, to say the least completely loopy. They took him off the bakers immediately and the difference after just a few days was astonishing! He was so much calmer and had a greater ability to concentrate for longer periods. 
The reason behind this, is basically because bakers is full to the brim of additives and colourings which sends many dogs, totally hyper. It's very much like giving a child too many sweets. 
I think if you could get her on a decent diet, this could certainly help improve things with her.  I should also add that many better foods may well work out cheaper than bakers too! :thumbup1:
How much would you want to spend on dog food? Dry or wet? Or both?
One food which is particularly fantastic for collies is CSJ.

Here's a few options from their product range 

1. Natural Champ Adult
Ingredients:

Beef and Lamb Meal, Wheat, Bread, Chicken Fat, Maize, Chicken Liver, Unmolassed Beet Pulp, Green Leaf Vegetable, Full Fat Linseed, EC permitted natural anti-oxidants, Mixed Tocopherols, Vitamin C and Rosemary Extract.

Price: £9.75 for 15kg!

2. Natural That'll Do!
Ingredients

Chicken Meat Meal, Wheat, Rice, Chicken Fat, Unmolassed Beet Pulp, Wheat Feed, Full Fat Linseed, Prairie Meal, Yeast, EC permitted natural anti-oxidants, Mixed Tocopherols, Vitamin C and Rosemary Extract.

Price: £10.95 for 15kg

3. Lamb with Rice (Wheat Gluten Free)
Ingredients

Lamb Meal (min 26%), Maize, Oats, Rice (min 6%), De-hulled Soya Bean, Chicken Fat, Unmolassed Beet Pulp, Minerals, Alfalfa, Salmon Oil, Yeast, Minerals & Vitamins - stabilised with EEC permitted anti-oxidants, Mixed Tocopherols, Vitamin C and Rosemary Extract.
Price: £19.00 for 15kg

4. CP21 (Salmon)

Ingredients

Fresh Salmon (min 26%), Whole White Rice, Corn, Fish Meal, Barley, Chicken Oil, Oats, Brewers Yeast, Sugar Beet, Whole linseed, Salmon Oil, Herbs (marshmallow, peppermint, fenugreek, parsley, rosemary), Minerals, Vitamins, Chicory Extract, Yucca Extract, Chondroitin, Glucosamine Sulphate & MSM.

Price: £29.40 for 15kg

If you are interested in CSJ- why not email Ceri at CSJ and ask for her recommendations and some samples? 
Dog Food for gundogs, sheepdogs, agility dogs, and show dogs.

Another good food is Whites Premium (dry):

1. Whites Premium Active
Chicken, Garlic & Herbs

Ingredients 
Chicken
Herbs (4%) 
Rice 
Garlic (4%)
Carrots
Green Beans
Whole Linseed
Maize
Beet
Fish Oil 
Yucca 
Mineral and Vitamins 
Vitamin A, C & E, Prebiotic FOS 
Omega 3

£26.99 (15 kg)

2. Original Chicken
Ingredients 
Chicken (26%) 
Rice (26%) 
Barley 
Poultry fat
Sugar beet pulp
Fish meal
Brewers yeast
Yucca extract
Minerals
Vitamins 
Omega 3

£17.95 (8 kg)
£31.99 (15 kg)

Whites Premium Dog Food
I think you can request a few sample online too:
Whites Premium Dog Food - Request a FREE Sample

- Arden Grange (wet and dry)
are also excellent
Natural Premium Dog Food & Cat Food From Arden Grange

- Burns (dry)
Burns Pet Nutrition - Real Food For Pets

Wet food wise I totally recommend Nature Diet (this is what my friend swapped her rescue straight onto and the change was amazing!)

It literally contains no artificial ingredients whatsoever and is also wheat/gluten free and 60% meat:
Natural Dog Food | Naturediet

Just to give you an idea, these are the ingredients in their "Chicken with vegetables and rice" food:

Chicken, minimum 60% 
Vegetables, minimum 5%
Brown Rice, minimum 5%
Omega 3 (provided by Flax, Fish Oil & Meat) minimum 0.25%
Omega 6 (provided by Flax, Fish Oil & Meat) minimum 0.75%
Natural Ground Bone
Kelp
Herbs (Rosemary and Rubbed Sage)

Pets at Home and most other pet shops sell this or you can buy it online (Berriwoods sells it at a very good price )



> How much exercise does she get roughly per day? she gets 20 mins plus a 40 min every day and twice a week gets a 6-12 mile run with hubby


 Sounds good. Is this split up during the day- so that 20 mins in the morning and 40 in the afternoon say. 
The jogging with your hubby sound excellent. I was actually going to suggest Cani-X as a way of giving her some really good exercise until you have trained a recall. 
There are waist belts and stuff that you can buy to attach the dog's lead to so that you don't have to hold the lead too I think. 








In fact some people actually do Cani-X races and the like with their dog. I don't know whether this grabs your husband but if he enjoys the jogging, he could do this with her too? Maybe a short jog in the morning/evening with your husband (as an extra to what she already has) might be an idea and really benefitial to her and help burn of some of that endless energy? 
Canicross - where your dog takes you for a run



> Whereabouts are you based? i am currenly near watford but we are shortly moving to wittering whcih is near peterbourough


Here is a list of a few APDT behaviourist/trainers near Watford:


> Stephen Mann 00888
> 
> Address: Glendee Kennels Dixons Hill Close, North Mymms, Herts, AL9 7EN
> 
> Puppy
> Adult
> Clicker
> One to One
> KC Good Cits
> Home Visits
> Agility
> Behaviour
> Security/Search Dogs
> TV and film
> Residential training
> 
> Tel: 01707 263836 Email: [email protected]
> Fax: Website: Alpha Dog Training School - Home
> Mobile: 07748 908388





> Alison Martin 01025
> 
> Address: 7 Roundcroft, Cheshunt, Herts, EN7 6DQ
> 
> Puppy
> Adult
> One to one
> Home visits
> Clicker
> Agility
> 
> Tel: 01992 629879 Email: [email protected]
> Fax: Website:
> Mobile: 07969 818770





> Julia Currant 00818
> 
> Address: 'Ziarat', Harthall Lane, Pimlico, Hemel Hempstead, Hertfordshire HP3 8SE
> 
> Puppy
> Adult
> Clicker
> One-to-one
> Home visits
> 
> Tel: 01923 263427 Email: [email protected]
> Fax: Website:
> Mobile:





> Val Harvey 00751
> 
> Address: Hatfield
> 
> Puppy classes in Crews Hill
> Clicker
> One to one
> Home visits
> 
> Tel: 01707 895436 (eve) Email: [email protected]
> Fax: Website: www.puppypalsdogtraining.com - Puppy Pals Training Classes
> Mobile:





> Colin Goff 00358
> 
> Address: Woodbine Cottage, 27 Station Road, Welham Green, Hatfield, Herts AL9 7PQ
> 
> Puppy
> Adult
> One to one
> Home visits
> KC Good Cits
> Agility
> Behaviour
> 
> Tel: 01707 275322 Email: [email protected]
> Fax: Website:
> Mobile:


Source:
http://www.apdt.co.uk/trainers_area.asp?area=Hertfordshire

and some near Wittering:



> Pam Mackinnon OCN 00191
> 
> Address: PO Box 240, Whittlesey, Peterborough, Cambs, PE7 2QB
> 
> Puppy
> Adult
> Clicker
> One-to-one
> Behaviour
> Home visits
> Shelter staff and volunteer training
> Rally O
> Dynamic Dog inc Gun dog training
> 
> Tel: 01733 204118 Email: [email protected]
> Fax: Website: Dog training - Puppy courses, pet dog training, events and seminars for pet owners and professionals - Peterborough, Cambridgeshire
> Mobile:





> Shelley Heading OCN 00308
> 
> Address: Laurel House, Thorney ****, Thorney, Peterborough, Cambs, PE6 0RG
> 
> Puppy
> Adult
> Clicker
> One-to-one
> Behaviour
> Agility & flyball
> Home visits
> 
> Tel: 01733 270603 Email: [email protected]
> Fax: Website: The Dog House - Behaviour and Training Academy based in Cambridgeshire UK
> Mobile: 07974 159299





> Wendy King 00687
> 
> Address: 2 Lakeside Mews, Grafham, Cambs, PE28 0UX.
> 
> Puppy
> Adult
> Clicker
> One-to-one
> Home visits
> Behaviour
> Chase workshops
> Heel workshops
> Social skill classes
> Day 2 day aggression
> Bulldog breed specialist
> 
> Tel: Email: [email protected]
> Fax: Website: Home - woof woof
> Mobile: 07845 917725





> Kerry Mills 01029
> 
> Address: 47 Walgrave, Orton Malborne, Peterborough, Cambs, PE2 5NR
> 
> Puppy
> Adult
> Clicker
> Home visits
> One to one
> Behaviour
> 
> Tel: 01733 233503 Email: [email protected]
> Fax: Website:
> Mobile: 07719 505709


Source:
Local Dog Trainers in Cambridgeshire UK



> I think another thing to consider is giving her some mental stimulation.
> she already assists me in some was ie when i have falls and also she notifies me when i have injurys and infections before i know - but extending that would be fab


Totally- I think clicker training would be an excellent way of getting her to use that clever brain. 
What you have just said r.e. her assisting/alerting you has reminded me of something. I know someone who has a progressive condition who is training her dog and aiming for assistance/alert dog status with her dog. Maybe you could use clicker training to further what Maggie already does for you? :thumbup1: The person I know, has trained her dog to do loads of really fantastic things and she has found it great fun to teach him and he has so much fun helping her  He'll fetch things like her phone for her, shut doors, fetch clothes for her from the drawers etc... I think there is a scheme that you can do with a charity called dogAID, as this is who the person I know is doing it with?
Dog Aid Home Page
Totally fantastic stuff IMO :thumbup1: and the dogs look like they are having so much fun :001_wub:

Phew... that was a long post  
Hope this helps in some way and keep us updated on the lovely Maggie :thumbup1:


----------



## stephwiggy

Thanks so much i will have a busy couple of days - including the first thing to change her food!!

here are a couple of pics of maggie moodle !!!

Just incase anyone wonders the one in the crate - this is where she sleeps and her quiet time place ! just incase anyone thinks she is all caged in !!


----------



## lemmsy

wow what a beautiful girl! :001_wub:

I love the little speckles/spots on her legs  My collie has these too, we call them "naughty spots"! 

Best of luck and do keep us updated on her progress- she looks like a fab girly :thumbup1:


----------



## MerlinsMum

:Oooh yes - lots of naughty spots! lol

CSJ gets the thumbs up from me too :thumbup1: been feeding my lad on their Lamb & Rice for most of his life. I recently ran out and he's been having canned food Butchers Tripe mix the last few days (doesn't upset his stomach) but his behaviour has changed, he's a lot more barky. (And I am not fond of the strangely-coloured poos either :frown2.


----------



## lemmsy

Any update on the lovely Maggie?


----------



## Gemmaa

When I was training Freddie to be let off the lead I used a 30ft tracking line, that way he was able to have a good run around, but I could still get him back, then did a load of sit-stays, etc, and now he's fine.
Though I always have a squeaky toy in my pocket just incase, because that gives me a 100% guarantee that he will come back even if distracted.
Maybe you could try a whistle? & then give her an amazing treat that she'd only get for recalls.

I'd recommend a Gentle Leader headcollar, I used a Halti on Freddie and not only did it rub and cut his nose but it also came off a few times, though luckily I had the safety strap attached. 
The Gentle Leader is more difficult to remove and even if they get the strap off their nose it's still attached around their neck so you don't have to worry. 
The material also feels a lot softer and didn't cut his nose.

He started getting a bit hyper a few months ago so we moved him onto Pero Original, which you can buy online and get a 20kg bag for about £19.40 and it's free delivery. It's only 18% protein, he looks incredible on it and has really mellowed.
He gets fed via his puzzle ball sometimes, keeps him occupied for a while.
Or a Kong stuffed with peanut butter and bread, sometimes I freeze the Kong so that it keeps him quiet for longer. :thumbup:
It's sort of like a little job for them.


----------



## stephwiggy

Well we are introducing a new food next week as hubby has been away and as soon as he is back we will get a new one !! 

and i have found a treat that she loves pedigree - training treats !! and we have managed to get down (lie down) 80% mastered !!! which is very cool and we are doing some distraction training such as the door bell and the mentalling that she does - pretty much i make some one stand outsaide and ring door bell and i try and keep her interest and get her to wait - we are doing surprisingly well tbh -

With the clicker i found it very hard with timing but "yay" seem to work well so its yay, treat!! and she is loving it she even seem to settl in the evening better already!!! (co-ordination not my stongg point not to mention when using crutches)

We havent heard about the move as yet but as soon as we have conformation we willl be gettign her into a class !! and looking for a socialisation situation. 


Thankd so much everyone thus far, hugs


----------



## lemmsy

Brilliant news :thumbup1: 

Big well done on the down! 

The treats sound cool- here are some other ideas for some good training treats:

- Frankfuter sausage (sliced into tiny pea sized bits)
-Cheese (cheddar is good- chopped into little bits again)
-Sausage (as above)
- Homemade Tuna/liver cake
Wheat free recipe below:
YouTube - Wheat free dog treats
- Chicken (cooked and cut up into small bits)
- Dried liver

With regards to the "Yay"- that's great! Getting the timing right is difficult but the "Yay" is in essense clicker training because the dog associates "Yay" with the fact she got it right and that she is going to get a treat :thumbup1:

Best of luck with the new food. 
There are some that you can order online which might be easier? CSJ being one. In fact many of the foods are often cheaper online! :thumbup1:
Nature diet you can buy online or in pet shops.

Best of luck and keep us updated on your progress


----------



## stephwiggy

woweee 

well we have been busy my amazing maggie can now 


perfectly 

SIT 
DOWN
PAW
HIDE (stand behind me) 
FIND IT (toy left in garden) 
Give (toy) 
Come isnt down pat just yet but its getting there !! 

Her new food is ace and she is now eating twice a day rather than grazing ! 

we are also do de-sensitisation (mind blank on spelling sorry) with the door bell and visitors 


Huge thanks to every single one of you xx


----------



## lemmsy

Brilliant news!
Thanks for updating us and glad to hear she is doing so well. 
Out of interest which food was it that you switched her on to?

Keep up the fab work :thumbup:


----------



## leashedForLife

excellent update! well done to U! :thumbup: and what a good, good dog, too!

for any continuing over-excitement with other dogs - a habituated Gentle Leader headcollar + a 6-ft leash.

consult the book  Click to Calm  for DS/CC protocol for reducing her excitement, and getting her thinking/calm vs emotional/manic. if U do not want to buy the book, borrow it from the library, if need be by interlibrary loan.

for the visitors issue: 
Tethered to Success 
install TETHERS that are 18 to 20-inches long, in at least 2 places; 1 in the room / hall nearest the front door, 1 in the kitchen / dining room / other. the front-of-house station should allow her to see, but not be a pest, nor block traffic or leap on passersby.

cheers, 
--- terry


----------



## stephwiggy

lemmsy said:


> Brilliant news!
> Thanks for updating us and glad to hear she is doing so well.
> Out of interest which food was it that you switched her on to?
> 
> Keep up the fab work :thumbup:


its called wainwrights (sorry if thats spelt wrong the bag is in the shed)


----------



## stephwiggy

just thought i would do a wee update !! 

We have now moves and we were worried about it affecting maggie but no she is amazing !! 

We also have STOP as a command and she is soooo much better on the lead!! 

and she is 100% spot on with signalling me with regards to infections now (due to my disability i get alot oif water infections and she tells me before i even get symptoms) 

We have a trainer coming over next week to help iron out a few things like shouting at the door and shouting at other dogs (both of which with tail going 10 to the douzen) 

anywhos just wanted to pass on my thanks !!


----------



## lemmsy

Brilliant update. 
Thanks for letting us know. 

Hope all goes well with the trainer when they do come. One thing I would say is make sure that the trainer uses positive reinforcement and kind methods. Anything to do with "dog whispering", "pack leader", dominance stuff- stay well clear! 

Keep up the good work and please do keep us updated. It's nice to hear all is going well.


----------



## billyboysmammy

Just wanted to say this was a really interesting thread!

One thing you might like to do with regards to mental stimulation is tarket training (with the clicker). With time (lots of it, ive just started with miso and its not fast lol) you should be able to get her to help you with everyday tasks. 

Target training can have dogs 

open doors
close doors
fetch the washing basket
help loading washing into machine 
put their toys away
bring you the phone when it rings
and loads more

all on command. Its really good for mental stimulation and for someone with balance problems like yours having the dog open the washing machine and load it might just take some of the strain from you too! 

Anyway well done you, and brilliant news. Thanks for the update. xx


----------



## stephwiggy

billyboysmammy said:


> Just wanted to say this was a really interesting thread!
> 
> One thing you might like to do with regards to mental stimulation is tarket training (with the clicker). With time (lots of it, ive just started with miso and its not fast lol) you should be able to get her to help you with everyday tasks.
> 
> Target training can have dogs
> 
> open doors
> close doors
> fetch the washing basket
> help loading washing into machine
> put their toys away
> bring you the phone when it rings
> and loads more
> 
> all on command. Its really good for mental stimulation and for someone with balance problems like yours having the dog open the washing machine and load it might just take some of the strain from you too!
> 
> Anyway well done you, and brilliant news. Thanks for the update. xx


OOh yes i am starting this already she is learning HOLD and its going well and we are also learning open (doors) and she is having so much fun and so am i tbh. and automatically she come to me and stays with me if i have falls ! I am hoping to keep this going !

With regards to the trainer - i interviewed about 7  but a few were saying things like we have to break them down and build them up !!! (seriously) other were all about wisperer!!!

But the chap i have gone with is called Norman Mason - he sounds great and i have even been given one of his customers emails - who i have contacted !!

She is doin sooo well, and some things that i know now seem sooo simple as if the penny has dropped !!! For example when she used to lunge and bark at other dogs i used to wrry stress and even shout STOP IT  but now i just say stop (stop walking and sit) and leave it !! and just like that panic over - she now knows what to do !! :lol::lol:

She so much calmer and so am i -

she my buddy my helper and a star!!!


----------



## leashedForLife

stephwiggy said:


> *bold* added -
> 
> With regards to the trainer - i interviewed about 7  but a few were saying things like *we have to break them down
> and build them up * !!! (seriously) others were all about (CM / Dog) Whisperer!!!


_*Yipe! run, go go go... *_


stephwiggy said:


> But the chap i have gone with is called Norman Mason - he sounds great and i have even been given one of his customers e-mails - who i have contacted !!


i just went thru his whole website, hun - 
not a WORD about methods or tools, and he has been training 30-years. 
Three Shires Dog Training 
he also trains man-work (bite work) and working trials, which traditionally use heavily-coercive training: prong/choke, jerks, 
and other old-fashioned *traditional* training from WW-2 and before.

i went to Google-maps and found some leads - 
Bedford Teach Your Dog to Obey - HAPPY DOG TRAINING & GROOMING CENTRE Bedford

Doggy Dilemmas 
2 Phipps Close
Wilstead, Bedford MK45 3EH, United Kingdom
Get Directions 01234 742 305

St Neots Dog Training Club 
52 Longsands Road
St Neots PE19 1, United Kingdom
Get Directions 01480 354213

Rambling Paws 
Rambling Paws Dog Walking, Training, Behaviour 
1 Meadow Way
Earith, Huntingdon, Cambridgeshire PE28 3QJ, United Kingdom
Get Directions 07900 982 451 
ramblingpaws.co.uk
_______________________________________________ 
About Us - The Northwood Dog Training Club 


> Why not come to the Club on Tuesday evening,
> watch the training and have a chat?


Questions Answered - The Northwood Dog Training Club see *What methods are used?* 
_________________________________________________

Dog Training with experts. KC Good Citizen Bronze, Silver & Gold Award,Training in Kings Lynn area

a mother-lode of pos-R, punitive, whatever: 
Dog Club Hertfordshire 
dog-clubs listed by region



> Long Marston Dog Training Club
> Town: Long Marston, between Tring and Aylesbury
> Venue: Victory Hall
> Time: Monday 7 pm to 10.30 pm Wednesday 7 pm to 10 pm
> Activity: Kennel Club Good Citizen Dog Scheme offered.
> We accept puppies and older dogs. We offer pet obedience through to minor competition. Long established small friendly club. Our two Instructors are members of BIPDT and *one is also member of APDT.*
> Contact: Evelyn Chapman 01908 502272 [email protected]


another APDT-nik: 
Teamwork Training - Dog Training Services

APFX Services‎ 
67 West Road, Pointon, Sleaford, Lincolnshire NG34 0NA, United Kingdom‎ - 01529 241 163‎
"Angelic Dogs Training School. APDT Member offering obedience, agility and home visits for behavourial consultations. 
Fully equipped b... 67 West Road ..."‎ find on: pet-owners.co.uk

Training for Dogs and Owners

__________________________________________ 
Rafferty's Dog Training Services 
21 Turville Road
Gilmorton, Lutterworth, Leicestershire LE17 5LZ, United Kingdom
Get Directions 01455 550 603 


> "Senior instructor Jane Appleton is also a member of the Association Of Pet Dog Trainers (01048. Heel Work To Music and clicker training for fun - Mon. ..."‎ infolinx.org


_____________________________________________



> PH DOGS
> Great Britain BEECHWOOD, DUNNY LANE, CHIPPERFIELD
> WD4 9DQ KINGS LANGLEY, HERTFORDSHIRE
> 
> Phone: +44 (0) 1923 267222
> fax Fax: +44 (0) 1652 652754
> GEO: 51.714074, -0.450412
> kind, gentle & effective training -
> at your home clicker training, one to one courses, *apdt member*





> Melton Mowbray Dog Training Club
> A long established club for pet dogs, for agility, obedience, puppy and fun training. Based in and around Melton Mowbray, meeting several times a week for various classes. New members are always welcome. Contact Sandra Lock on 01664 564764, or refer to web site www.bestofbreed.com/clubcorner/dogs
> *** NOTE - website is defunct! ***





> Stanground
> Stanground Community Centre, Whittlesey Road, Stanground, Peterborough PE2 8QS, United Kingdom‎ - 01733 552 599‎ - 1.1 mi SE
> "Paws for Fun Dog Training.
> Stanground Community Centre, Whittlesey Rd, Peterborough, Cambridgeshire PE2 8QS. 01733-205750 ..."‎
> kennel-corner.co.uk


The Dog House Academy - Puppy, adult beginners, agility, fun, behavioural, individual, exercising - Courses for you and your dog 
says No Punitive Methods, offers one-to-one in home; Peterborough and surrounding.



stephwiggy said:


> ...when she used to lunge and bark at other dogs i used to worry, stress, and even shout STOP IT
> but now i just say stop (stop walking and sit) and leave it !!
> and just like that panic over - she now knows what to do !! :lol::lol:
> 
> She so much calmer and so am i - she my buddy, my helper, and a star!!!


 Good on U! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

happy training, 
--- terry


----------



## leashedForLife

hey, steph! :--) 
if what U primarily want is help in training SD-tasks (service-dog behaviors), *barbara handelman* has an excellent DVD-set on self-training an SD.

also the LEVELS * TRAINING which is DIY and zero-cost, has 
* a free book on dragonflyllama.com 
* a free Yahoo-groups list to join for support + Qs (traininglevels on Yahoo Groups) 
* a free on-line log for tracking progress - Training Levels Tracker - Welcome to Training Levels Tracker!

* theres a locator on the Yahoo-groups list for real-live ppl in Ur area who are doing this - 
to meet for fun, training sessions, walks, whatever...

happy training, 
--- terry


----------



## leashedForLife

James10 said:


> You will have to get her to watch the videos, with you and this should definitely help change her behaviour over time.


any dog who can watch the videos and learn to change their OWN behavior from the video [without the owner having to inconveniently 
change any of their Own Behaviors  ] is smart enuf to operate the PC - just give em a mouth-wand for operating the keys. 

paws are not fine-point control - they need a tool.


----------



## stephwiggy

Last night i discovered this lady on you tube!! YouTube - kikopup's Channel

OMG she is amazing and i we can now to look (attention training) and target stick !!! Its sooo simple lol

Off to google *barbara handelman*


----------



## Dans Mum

Just wanted to add that it's great Maggie is doing so well. My rescue boy Dan has the same 'naughty spots' on his legs and in the past 8 weeks since he has been with us he is definitely living up to that. 

He's also fed Wainwrights or James Wellbeloved and looks like a different dog to the one we brought home. As asll as his Kong we recently got him a 'Busy Buddy' flying saucer thing - that we have been filling with bits of kibble, Coachies, and tiny bits of cheese...he loves it!

I'm hoping to progress with his training soon when he settles a bit more at home. So watch this space for updates about my lovely boy!


----------



## stephwiggy

maggie moo - enjoying playtime

oh and i have a new camera lol:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## stephwiggy

leashedForLife said:


> _*Yipe! run, go go go... *_
> 
> i just went thru his whole website, hun -
> not a WORD about methods or tools, and he has been training 30-years.
> Three Shires Dog Training
> he also trains man-work (bite work) and working trials, which traditionally use heavily-coercive training: prong/choke, jerks,
> and other old-fashioned *traditional* training from WW-2 and before.
> 
> Good on U! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> happy training,
> --- terry


Hiya - i saw Norman Mason a few weeks ago - i just wanted to clarify that he works solely on the mantra of "a happy dog is a well trained dog" he was such a kind and gentle man !

He does *none* of this choke chain / correction method stuff !

TBH i cannot say how much he has helped us thus far and cannot wait till i see him again soon!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## leashedForLife

stephwiggy said:


> i saw Norman Mason a few weeks ago - i just wanted to clarify that he works solely on the mantra of "a happy dog is a well trained dog" he was such a kind and gentle man !
> 
> He does *none* of this choke chain / correction method stuff ! TBH i cannot say how much he has helped us thus far and cannot wait till i see him again soon!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


wonderful  and very happy to hear it. i;m glad Mags is thriving, and she looks exuberant in the pix, too


----------



## Shalize

If you are in Kings Lynn area I'd be more than happy for you to come to my classes which are indoor. I'd be happy to help and won't charge you - as you've obviously been let down in the past and have taken on a rescue. Will be doing indoor classes from November.

If you by some chance are just down the road - I'll come and take dog out with my collies every now and then!


----------



## Shalize

lol would help if I read all the posts really. 

Glad things are going better. Good luck.


----------



## leashedForLife

Shalize said:


> lol - [it] would help if I read all the posts, really.


yes, it would.  Also if U looked at the date - the last post on this thread is from May of 2010.

it's now September of 2011 - Sixteen months is a long, long time to 'wait' for help with a problem-behavior.


----------

